# newbie question about my Barred Rock chic



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi I got some chic's from my local fee store about 3 weeks ago. They are 8 weeks old now. We got them for eggs. I know they are not guaranteed females. This particular one I believe is a male. What does everyone think? If it is a male then what are the advantages of keeping him? Should I just get rid of him now and try and get another female.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmmmmmm... Usually you can sex the barred chicks by the width of white stripes. The females carry a single gene and therefore have even striping, whereas the males carry a double gene so the white is wider and the general appearance of the bird is therefore lighter, especially in the head where the barring is so fine. This chick is quite dark with a relatively even appearance between the light and dark bars which indicates hen. Although I must say the bands are wide on the wings and more numerous on the head. I think it wants to keep you guessing LOL.

Do you have a younger pic of the bird?


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Only other pic I have that's decent.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

If you have other rocks the same age you can compare comb size, leg size and feathering. The boys will develop more pointed hackle and wing feathers and more curved tails.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh that's a boy no questions asked. See how much lighter it is than the other one? It did get darker as it aged but that younger pic holds no doubt


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The advantages of keeping a rooster are flock perfection and fertilized eggs if you choose to hatch out some chicks of your own. The disadvantages is that if not raised to be respectful he could begin flogging you or other humans, and of course if you only have so much room to keep hens, he will take a spot that could be taken by a bird who lays. 

I don't know if you live in a suburban setting but some towns have noise laws against roosters as well.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

We can have roosters. My neighbors on both sides of me have chickens & roosters. I have a 1/3 acre. Going to have a big coop for them with a run. He also one that will come and eat stuff straight out of our hands too.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Roosters are generally more friendly as chicks than hens. Just make sure that he know to move off when you want him to and not let him get spoiled. Once those hormones kick in and he starts challenging his limits, he can get aggressive and demanding if he's not learned a healthy respect for his humans.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I agree with Fiere. He is a rooster.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah we've basically figured he was a rooster


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Well here is a update. Its official its a Rooster.


----------

